
Standard Cognition (YCS17) Attempt at Shoplifting in a Store Without Cashiers - coloneltcb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608765/i-tried-shoplifting-in-a-store-without-cashiers-and-heres-what-happened/?utm_campaign=add_this&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=post
======
bhhaskin
I want less data collecting in my life, not more. Things like this make me
fear a feature where every move we make and thing we speak are analyzed and
scrutinized to better manipulate us via advertising. 1984 was meant to be a
warning, not a guide book.

~~~
TheEzEzz
Co-founder of Standard here. I agree. Our goal is to use this technology to
streamline our lives, not to invade privacy. We don't do any biometrics or
facial recognition, and we don't send video to the cloud for central storage.
We have a fully on-prem solution. The only need for Internet is to push out
updates to the local system.

------
scrumper
What about bagging your goods? Does this actually speed much up checkout given
that you still have to serially process the stuff in your cart at the exit?

~~~
dmvaldman
You can walk out with the bag you came in with.

------
tmaly
correct 98% of the time will not be good for some stores as grocery tends to
have a very low profit margin.

~~~
dmvaldman
Co-founder of Standard Cognition here. Help us increase the accuracy, we're
hiring :-)

[https://angel.co/standard-cognition/jobs](https://angel.co/standard-
cognition/jobs)

